# hot models with hot MAKEUP by me



## fancyfacebeater (Nov 5, 2008)

These are from a shoot i did last week.
Still waiting on more head shots but i had so show u guys these!
im very happy with them so far!

 if anyone has q's on what i used just ask!

XOXO



















AND MY FAVE!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 5, 2008)

Your work is awesome!!! All these looks are Fabulous! What l/s did you use in the last shot


----------



## carandru (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok, now you already know we want to know what you used!!! Lol, you should go ahead and post it all. come on... you know you wanna!!  Anyway, great job! I'm loving the lips in all of these.


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 5, 2008)

wow great job, they look beautiful!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 5, 2008)

Beautiful work!  FYI - this will be moved to the Say Cheese forum if you do not post the items you used.  ;-)


----------



## mochajavalatte (Nov 5, 2008)

Stephanie you are an AMAZING talent, GREAT shoot girl!! xoxo


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 5, 2008)

whoa. you're Good!


----------



## nikki (Nov 5, 2008)

Absolutely love the last shot!!!!  Gorgeous----great job!!!!


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 5, 2008)

models with hot makeup. Really nice!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Nov 6, 2008)

thank u ladies!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Your work is awesome!!! All these looks are Fabulous! What l/s did you use in the last shot_

 
  thanks honey!

MAC lipstick in Dark Side


----------



## makeupNdesign (Nov 6, 2008)

love your work--you are amazing at what you do!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Nov 6, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## AimeeL (Nov 6, 2008)

These look awesome! What camera do you shoot with?


----------



## moonlit (Nov 6, 2008)

please do tell the face products you used .. love the makeup.. awesome job


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AimeeL* 

 
_These look awesome! What camera do you shoot with?_

 
oh im not the photog.
These are by Betsy Hansen
I just did makeup and some simple hairstyling.


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonlit* 

 
_please do tell the face products you used .. love the makeup.. awesome job_

 
MAC
Studio Moisture Fix SPF15
Prep+Prime Skin
Studio Fix Fluid or Mineralize Satinfinish
Mineralize Skinfinish Natural in MedDrk to contour
Invisible Powder to set


----------



## joey444 (Nov 14, 2008)

Awsome job..I love all your looks!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow!  You did an amazing job.


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Mar 26, 2012)

Great work!


----------

